# Current job market in Dubai??



## Wondering?? (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi all,

What is the current job market like in Dubai? I'm an accountant from Ireland and seriously considering moving to Dubai but is there much work over there? 

Thanks,

J.


----------



## glodny_krolik (Dec 31, 2008)

Wondering?? said:


> Hi all,
> 
> What is the current job market like in Dubai? I'm an accountant from Ireland and seriously considering moving to Dubai but is there much work over there?
> 
> ...


You would probably be able to find a job in Abu Dhabi and live in Dubai.. If you find a job in Dubai, tell me!

Good luck anyway


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

Wondering?? said:


> Hi all,
> 
> What is the current job market like in Dubai? I'm an accountant from Ireland and seriously considering moving to Dubai but is there much work over there?
> 
> ...


Hi there

I recommand that you get a job while you are still at home (ireland). as far as I've seen, employers prefer to hire europeans outside of the country and pay for your relocation. It's harder if you come to dubai first and then look for a job.

Good luck!


----------



## Wondering?? (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for that,

I've sent my CV to a few recruitment agencies alright but not getting much responce. I was starting to form the opinion that, with the current financial situation, that there was no work in the UAE. One recruitment agency that did get back suggested relocating to the country first and then start looking but very reluctant to do that just in case can't get anything.

J.


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

Wondering?? said:


> Thanks for that,
> 
> I've sent my CV to a few recruitment agencies alright but not getting much responce. I was starting to form the opinion that, with the current financial situation, that there was no work in the UAE. One recruitment agency that did get back suggested relocating to the country first and then start looking but very reluctant to do that just in case can't get anything.
> 
> J.


well, sorry to hear that. I do feel for you, but be patient. If you are persistant, things will work out for you. 
I have few suggestions:

1- job agency and websites are not the best option to get a job. find the companies(employers) and go to their website directly.
2- try reading the newspapers daily and check in their employment sections. the main 3 newspapers I know of are: Khaleej Times, Gulf News, National Post
3- the interview and employment process is very slow here. be patient. It's better to stay where you are. If you come to dubai and go through the waiting period here, you will soon give up because of the high accomodation cost.
4- start writing in most forums and make friends. you will get lots of information this way. Maybe not a specific job, but hey ... information is power!

All the best in your search ...


----------



## Wondering?? (Feb 11, 2010)

Thats great help, just checked the Gulf News website and there seemed to be a fair bit on the jobs front. I think I'll take your advice and see what I can get arranged from here before heading out. 

From someone who is out there do you get the sense that there is plenty of work out there - not just Dubai but also the other cities of UAE?

J.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Truly depends on the industry. They do seem to be actually working on projects here that had obviously been unworked on for quite some time. If that is enough to need more accountants yet, ???


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

Wondering?? said:


> Thats great help, just checked the Gulf News website and there seemed to be a fair bit on the jobs front. I think I'll take your advice and see what I can get arranged from here before heading out.
> 
> From someone who is out there do you get the sense that there is plenty of work out there - not just Dubai but also the other cities of UAE?
> 
> J.


The situation is bad and will get worse here. But it's a huge market, so still moving forward.
My feeling is that they laid off too many employees here, and lots of women had to quit jobs because their husbands were laid off and heading back home. Therefore, companies started hiring again. I see jobs being posted here and there - it was very quiet for 6-8 months.
so, yes. there is hope!


----------



## mobe (Feb 6, 2010)

You need a good survey. Study the vacancies that suits your requirement, and may be apply online through some recruitment websites. At least you'll get an idea.
Best of luck!


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

*Hi Everybody*

Hi all,

What is the current job market in Dubai? I'm an IT Professional from Pakistan and seriously considering moving to Dubai but is there much work over there? 

Thanks,
Haider


----------



## mobe (Feb 6, 2010)

namsfiz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> What is the current job market in Dubai? I'm an IT Professional from Pakistan and seriously considering moving to Dubai but is there much work over there?
> 
> ...


Yes, there are good chances for you. But first you'll have to be here, in order to be able to attend the interviews.


----------



## Jedi Master (Feb 26, 2010)

Melody said:


> The situation is bad and will get worse here. But it's a huge market, so still moving forward.
> My feeling is that they laid off too many employees here, and lots of women had to quit jobs because their husbands were laid off and heading back home. Therefore, companies started hiring again. I see jobs being posted here and there - it was very quiet for 6-8 months.
> so, yes. there is hope!


Were there lay offs in government jobs as well?


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

mobe said:


> Yes, there are good chances for you. But first you'll have to be here, in order to be able to attend the interviews.


Hi,

If I'll come to Dubai then how much time require for hunting IT job. Moreover I have very limited leaves from my current job.


----------



## wasif111 (Apr 11, 2010)

its depends...job market is still not good here...!!! better stay in Pakistan for now until situation becomes stable here...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

namsfiz said:


> Hi,
> 
> If I'll come to Dubai then how much time require for hunting IT job. Moreover I have very limited leaves from my current job.


Why not send your CV to a few agents/ companies and follow up with a phone call. Google should point you in the direction of the agents dealing with your field of work. This would work out a lot cheaper than actually coming out here without having any interviews lined up. The speculative applications could throw up a few leads/ interview offers. Once you have a few interviews lined up, it would then make more sense to invest in the airfare to attend the interview.

Until such time that you do not have a job offer, I would not advise leaving your current job.


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> Why not send your CV to a few agents/ companies and follow up with a phone call. Google should point you in the direction of the agents dealing with your field of work. This would work out a lot cheaper than actually coming out here without having any interviews lined up. The speculative applications could throw up a few leads/ interview offers. Once you have a few interviews lined up, it would then make more sense to invest in the airfare to attend the interview.
> 
> Until such time that you do not have a job offer, I would not advise leaving your current job.


Thank you so much my friend, first I'll search the job on net then schedule the interviews and finally plan to there.


----------



## Queenslander (Apr 16, 2008)

*Job Market*

Hi, I always suggest you check the following job boards:

Jobs in Dubai, UAE, Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Kuwait | Search Job | Bayt.com
www.gulftalent.com
Search Jobs. Find Employment. Look for Work & a Career | Monster.com
Al-Futtaim | Welcome to AlFuttaim Online Career Centre - AFutureWithUs

It's a moot point as to whether it's best to be here or apply from overseas. Hiring managers I know don't care - they want the best employee. Do you have the time/money to hang around a hotel waiting for a job interview? Do you know it costs more (for the resident visa) to hire someone on a visit visa than a fresh applicant? How many employers don't have a vacancy but will be wowed so much by your resume that they will hire you anyway? Only you can decide. Hope that helps?




Wondering?? said:


> Hi all,
> 
> What is the current job market like in Dubai? I'm an accountant from Ireland and seriously considering moving to Dubai but is there much work over there?
> 
> ...


----------



## Nilesh (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks Queenslander.. these website looks very useful.. 

By the way did you get ur job by applying from Aus or u have to visit thr? I am looking for a job in UAE for a while, but haven't receive much of response yet.. One of the consultant told me as Aus is very far from UAE, my chances of getting an interview call are less than candidates from Europe..I am about to complete my CPA in July 2010 and have 3 years of experience in Fund Accounting...planning to visit there in Sept for a month or so..Any suggestion from u will be much appreciated..

thanks


----------



## mercurius (Apr 6, 2010)

Melody said:


> Hi there
> 
> I recommand that you get a job while you are still at home (ireland). as far as I've seen, employers prefer to hire europeans outside of the country and pay for your relocation. It's harder if you come to dubai first and then look for a job.
> 
> Good luck!


I am not sure if the employers prefer to hire europeans outside the UAE anymore since because of the current situation, everybody is trying to cut costs. Unless your position is a very senior one, that's a different story, they would "bring you in" all costs covered. Junior and middle level positions - better if you are already in the UAE. I also recommend, better to get hired while you are in Ireland - give it some more time, patience always pays off! Good luck and hope you make it here soon! :clap2:


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I agree with mercurius,

If you want to make it happen quickly you have to come here in a visitors visa so you can be available for interviews and to call lots of people and ask for interviews yourself, network etc. However you will be hired on a local contract so that means no relocation costs paid or flat/villa paid for.

Otherwise if you are confident your CV could get you a senior position, then be patient and wait back home, until the right offer comes along with the nice expat package. Be aware though that these packages are more rare these days. Dubai has also been hit by the recession as is been mentioned many times here in the forum. Companies are still willing to pay for senior executives to be relocated along with their families as mercurius metioned but is not as it used to be. As for management positions and lower, usually the jobs can be filled with local candidates. 

So I guess it all depends on your professional profile and how long are you willing to wait... if you've got a managers level or below, I think the chances of being hired whilst you are in Ireland are slim to none. If you've got a sr. management or directors profile or a very strategic role then is more likely.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Being hired on a local contract does not neccessarily mean the package will not include flights back to your home country or that accommodation is not paid. These are purely contractual issues and nothing to do with UAE labour law. The more senior/important you are, or the more you are really wanted, the more your contract will include.

-


----------

